# Halloween Photo Thread!



## themadhatter (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok, it's a few days early, but a lot of us have had our pumpkin day parties already. So...I know I'm going to get trumped hardcore at somepoint (ahem), so I'm jumping the gun and starting the photo thread early. You have no idea how hard it is to type this at 5am after a big-ass Halloween party, seriously. Here's me as JD from Scrubs (though with shorter hair).


----------



## Rowan (Oct 28, 2007)

cute...very zach braff lol


----------



## Ash (Oct 28, 2007)

You should have had a "floating head doctor" sidekick...


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 28, 2007)

Ah! MadHatter, I love it!  Clever idea.


----------



## Suze (Oct 28, 2007)

so cute! JD rules


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha, thanks.
Does no one else have halloween photos yet?


----------



## Ivy (Oct 28, 2007)

Last night Big Cutie Jae, HollyFo, myself and several friends went out to the Linda's Boo Bash waaaaay out in the suburbs. It was a BLAST!

Liz, we missed you so much! I hope you are feeling better!

So many fun people there! Zik and Nicole from BODacious, included!


----------



## Ivy (Oct 28, 2007)

a few more.. these are from jae's camera.

the party had a pool party after the dance.. of course we went!


----------



## Ivy (Oct 28, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ok, it's a few days early, but a lot of us have had our pumpkin day parties already. So...I know I'm going to get trumped hardcore at somepoint (ahem), so I'm jumping the gun and starting the photo thread early. You have no idea how hard it is to type this at 5am after a big-ass Halloween party, seriously. Here's me as JD from Scrubs (though with shorter hair).




SO CUTE! you look awesome!


----------



## BigCutieJae (Oct 28, 2007)

It was sooo much fun!

Just so you all know, Ivy is freaking amazing. =D And I love you Holly (She kept telling me that last night... lol) 

View attachment lbcbb07_hollyjaeb.jpg


View attachment lbcbb07_hollyivyb.jpg


View attachment lbcbb07_ivyjaehollyb.jpg


View attachment lbcbb07_ivyjae2b.jpg


----------



## BigCutieJae (Oct 28, 2007)

And a couple more. =D

(And my camera sucks... lol) 

View attachment lbcbb07_jaeandbjb.jpg


View attachment lbcbb07_ivynicoleb.jpg


View attachment lbcbb07_nicolezikb.jpg


View attachment lbcbb07_fattysouplolb.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 28, 2007)

TOTALLY CUTE GIRLS. I love to see everyone having a good time.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 28, 2007)

Ivy said:


> Last night Big Cutie Jae, HollyFo, myself and several friends went out to the Linda's Boo Bash waaaaay out in the suburbs. It was a BLAST!
> 
> Liz, we missed you so much! I hope you are feeling better!
> 
> So many fun people there! Zik and Nicole from BODacious, included!





BigCutieJae said:


> It was sooo much fun!
> 
> Just so you all know, Ivy is freaking amazing. =D And I love you Holly (She kept telling me that last night... lol)



oh my lord, women ... don't you all just look incredibly hotttttt?!?! looks like it was a sweet, sweet party. and pool party. and sweet drinks. and a celebration. and all that stuff. awesome fotografias. :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 28, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ok, it's a few days early, but a lot of us have had our pumpkin day parties already. So...I know I'm going to get trumped hardcore at somepoint (ahem), so I'm jumping the gun and starting the photo thread early. You have no idea how hard it is to type this at 5am after a big-ass Halloween party, seriously. Here's me as JD from Scrubs (though with shorter hair).









Ivy, Jae, et al.: Dayum. I wish you had come out to Mass for Halloween, that would have been absolutely _*amazing*_.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 28, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ok, it's a few days early, but a lot of us have had our pumpkin day parties already. So...I know I'm going to get trumped hardcore at somepoint (ahem), so I'm jumping the gun and starting the photo thread early. You have no idea how hard it is to type this at 5am after a big-ass Halloween party, seriously. Here's me as JD from Scrubs (though with shorter hair).



 .... dude, you look TOTALLY like that guy from scrubs!!! hahaha verrrry nice pictures!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 28, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Ivy, Jae, et al.: Dayum. I wish you had come out to Mass for Halloween, that would have been absolutely _*amazing*_.




Janitor! (in my JD voice, too bad I don't have a microphone). 
Hahaha, man that's hilarious. I'm saving that image. I'd rep you if it would let me. Curses!
Floating head doctor approves.

And to the girls, that looks like it was one hell of a party! I was waiting to get trumped.




cold comfort said:


> .... dude, you look TOTALLY like that guy from scrubs!!! hahaha verrrry nice pictures!



Dude, Nate, we know that man, that's the costume. Nate, shut up, you've said that like six times already!

(Yes your name is Nate in this scenario, hahaha)


----------



## bexy (Oct 28, 2007)

*practice run here, this was taken an hour ago. 2moro im going to my 80s party so i will have full 80s make up too! yey! do u like my wig i did it myself! it started out as an abba wig lol!!


OH! PS! im cyndi lauper 

will post more pics of the party!*




[/IMG]


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 28, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *practice run here, this was taken an hour ago. 2moro im going to my 80s party so i will have full 80s make up too! yey! do u like my wig i did it myself! it started out as an abba wig lol!!
> 
> 
> OH! PS! im cyndi lauper
> ...



Holy crap, Bexy! That's a great costume. Cyndi Lauper would be proud!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 29, 2007)

Devil Dog says, "I just ate your soul!!!!!"






Devil Cat says, "Hey, next time you better save me some!!!!"


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 29, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Devil Dog says, "I just ate your soul!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's kind of freaky looking man.


----------



## rockhound225 (Oct 29, 2007)

BigCutieJae said:


> And a couple more. =D
> 
> (And my camera sucks... lol)



Looks like you had a heckuva time, and you all looked wonderful. Excellent pics! :happy:


----------



## troubadours (Oct 29, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ok, it's a few days early, but a lot of us have had our pumpkin day parties already. So...I know I'm going to get trumped hardcore at somepoint (ahem), so I'm jumping the gun and starting the photo thread early. You have no idea how hard it is to type this at 5am after a big-ass Halloween party, seriously. Here's me as JD from Scrubs (though with shorter hair).



wow you make a great jd


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2007)

There are a few pics here from our Heavenly Bodies Halloween party  : 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=31087

Probably more coming, just give people time to get them off the cams.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is picture a pumpkin carving party we went to tonight. Mtmaiden's pumpkin is the second from the left, Junior's is the 4th (she is sitting right behind it) and my pumpkin is the 5th.

Stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> There are a few pics here from our Heavenly Bodies Halloween party  :
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=31087
> 
> Probably more coming, just give people time to get them off the cams.


Very nice pics AnnMarie and great costume, you look BEEautiful!

Stan


----------



## boots (Oct 29, 2007)

Providence Zombie Crawl


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 29, 2007)

yay boots is on my thigh 
View attachment 29751


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 29, 2007)

wait. now it's boots :wubu:
View attachment 29752


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 29, 2007)

Ivy said:


> Last night Big Cutie Jae, HollyFo, myself and several friends went out to the Linda's Boo Bash waaaaay out in the suburbs. It was a BLAST!
> 
> Liz, we missed you so much! I hope you are feeling better!
> 
> So many fun people there! Zik and Nicole from BODacious, included!



oooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww OOWWHHHHHHH!

Y'all look so fabulous...I *knew* you'd rock that doll costume, Holly. I still am so bummed I couldn't come, wah! But do I like seeing the pix . You-all look wonderful!!!


----------



## bexy (Oct 29, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Holy crap, Bexy! That's a great costume. Cyndi Lauper would be proud!



*yey! that would be validation and a half! maybe i should send it to her myspace lol! 
thanks! 
xox bexy*


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 29, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> OH! PS! im cyndi lauper
> 
> 
> ...


*

this is a ridiculously good cyndi lauper get-up. you would've had my vote as best costume at any party i went to this weekend, that's for sure!!! :happy:*


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw crap. So apparently I completely missed this thread and posted all of my Halloween pictures on the Recent Pictures of You 5 thread. 

Sorrrrry. 

View attachment n812230330_1561612_3495.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2007)

Those are all great photos! I love it! I have to sew my costume today so i can wear it wednesday  I love halloween. I'll taek some pics of my front porch so you guys can see it later


----------



## SilkyAngela (Oct 29, 2007)

We had a great time at the PhatAss Spooktacular in St.Albans, WV. I went as a belly dancer and danced most of the night.  It was so much fun but OMG I'm so sore all over. Thick went as a fortune teller, Tricia was a Vampiress, and Teresa, the gal with the food all over her outfit was an "all you can eat buffet." LOL 
In one of the pics I'm dancing with a drag queen who had the hottest legs! :smitten: 

View attachment thick n silky.jpg


View attachment the crew.jpg


View attachment 100_0018.jpg


View attachment 100_0049.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2007)

I dont have my costume photos yet but here are part of my halloween decorations. I didnt take a photo of my person sized skeleton hanging right next to my front door, you see it when you come in. I also have my tv decorated a bit too  but here is my front porch and spooky table  

View attachment spooky.jpg


----------



## bexy (Oct 29, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> this is a ridiculously good cyndi lauper get-up. you would've had my vote as best costume at any party i went to this weekend, that's for sure!!! :happy:



awk thanks u!! it went down well at the party the true test is halloween night in a gay club!!!


hope you have a good one!!

bexy xoxox


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Party on South Street in Philly, how they got this appt. is beyond me but a pic of me in my costume and a close up face shot of me and my date type thing. Guess who I am lol


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Knotty, how we <3 you. You make a great Jack Sparrow. Appropriate, as he's nearly as hot as you.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 29, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Aw crap. So apparently I completely missed this thread and posted all of my Halloween pictures on the Recent Pictures of You 5 thread.
> 
> Sorrrrry.



Haha, that's an excellent Elvis lip curl. Cheers.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is my old, heavy, piece of shit couch being burned at a *Halloween* bonfire party. 

burn baby, burn baby, burn baby, buuuuurn!


Hilarity!


----------



## Canadian (Oct 30, 2007)

Ivy said:


> Last night Big Cutie Jae, HollyFo, myself and several friends went out to the Linda's Boo Bash waaaaay out in the suburbs. It was a BLAST!
> 
> Liz, we missed you so much! I hope you are feeling better!
> 
> So many fun people there! Zik and Nicole from BODacious, included!



Holy peter.

Here I am, thinking the party I was at was a pretty sweet gig.
Turns out I was missing out, big time.

Somebody has got to keep me informed around here. 
Damnit.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Oct 31, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Here is my old, heavy, piece of shit couch being burned at a *Halloween* bonfire party.
> 
> burn baby, burn baby, burn baby, buuuuurn!
> 
> ...



I love it! I thought only people in Kentucky had furniture burning bonfire parties!


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Oct 31, 2007)

I am going to a different party in a different costume tonight but here is last weeks costume





Me painting Jens Leg





Boise Zombies





Zombie Bar





Zombie T'Rina


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Oct 31, 2007)

well, im not getting dressed for halloween. didnt get to get a costume but i did my face......i love working with make-up. and besides i will have people coming over for me to do there faces for tonight. Well...heres one of the ones that i did on myself....heres one!:hope you all like!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 31, 2007)

Okay...I wasn't lucky enough to get to party with Ivy and the girls, WONDERFUL pics and I'm happy everyone had a blast.

Anyway, here I am at work today:







Yes, I'm a Pirate Librarian...yarrr!


Hugs

Dennis


PS: I'm holding my trusty skull mug, "Yorick".


----------



## Suze (Oct 31, 2007)

T'Rina-MsXXL said:


> I am going to a different party in a different costume tonight but here is last weeks costume
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT!:shocked:


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 31, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Okay...I wasn't lucky enough to get to party with Ivy and the girls, WONDERFUL pics and I'm happy everyone had a blast.
> 
> Anyway, here I am at work today:
> 
> ...



Pirates are hot.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 31, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, that's an excellent Elvis lip curl. Cheers.



Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## boots (Oct 31, 2007)

susieQ said:


> HOLY SHIT!:shocked:



What about my zombiness ?


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Oct 31, 2007)

boots said:


> Providence Zombie Crawl



WHICH ONE ARE YOU???


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 31, 2007)

Me as a Hillbilly chick at my new job in Carolina.LI love being fat and fluffy! 

View attachment dawn.jpg


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 31, 2007)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Me as a Hillbilly chick at my new job in Carolina.LI love being fat and fluffy!



Ah haa. I love how you scratched your coworker right out of the picture!


----------



## Suze (Oct 31, 2007)

boots said:


> What about my zombiness ?



ooh...sorry! ------------> HOLY GOAT! I see a bearded zombie! :shocked:

;-P


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 31, 2007)

My 80's night with my new friends.
My oh so pink makeup and crimpy hair.




The girls at the Dirty Dancing movie party!




Drunk Sasha with her DD James.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 31, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> well, im not getting dressed for halloween. didnt get to get a costume but i did my face......i love working with make-up. and besides i will have people coming over for me to do there faces for tonight. Well...heres one of the ones that i did on myself....heres one!:hope you all like!



Hm... this person looks oddly familiar...


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep!This pic is all about me!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Oct 31, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Okay...I wasn't lucky enough to get to party with Ivy and the girls, WONDERFUL pics and I'm happy everyone had a blast.
> 
> Anyway, here I am at work today:
> 
> ...



Yarrrr, Dennis!
Great costume and pose! I have a skull similar to yours - I call mine "the goblet of death" though. Helps keep the salespeople away from my desk at work.
It's great seeing everyone's costumes - I had to work tonight and missed out on all the Halloween fun including Trick-or-Treat. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Oct 31, 2007)

Like, oh my God, Sasha! You are so freakin' gorgeous in, um, like every photo I see of you! For sure! <twirling my big hair>


----------



## AVAcado (Oct 31, 2007)

Alright folks, this Halloween I thought it time to show my true self, uncloaked.


----------



## AVAcado (Oct 31, 2007)

...and here's me in my Halloween costume, with my familiar "Charcoal." I can't show you how she looks uncloaked! It's just too scary!


----------



## biodieselman (Oct 31, 2007)

Though we had hopes for giant pumpkins from our garden, this year we only got a 60-pounder and a 30-pounder. We carved the big one into a mad cannibal, "He Eats His Own!" and the smaller one into a brain feast for the big guy. The baby pumpkins (store bought) are fleeing the baaaad scene.


Couldn't quite catch the sharpened utensils he's holding:






A daytime photo; the brains don't look so hot here:




The little guys fleeing:


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 1, 2007)

biodieselman said:


> Though we had hopes for giant pumpkins from our garden, this year we only got a 60-pounder and a 30-pounder. We carved the big one into a mad cannibal, "He Eats His Own!" and the smaller one into a brain feast for the big guy. The baby pumpkins (store bought) are fleeing the baaaad scene.
> 
> 
> Couldn't quite catch the sharpened utensils he's holding:
> ...



Very cool Halloween decor Bio, and home grown even! 


Here is another picture of a pumpkin that was carved at the pumpin carving party we went to on Saturday. We just saw it tonight in a yard while trick-or-treating in East Highland.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 1, 2007)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Like, oh my God, Sasha! You are so freakin' gorgeous in, um, like every photo I see of you! For sure! <twirling my big hair>



Awwww, thanks hun. hehe Now where are your halloween pictures? Hmmmm?


----------



## James (Nov 1, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> The girls at the Dirty Dancing movie party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 1, 2007)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Yarrrr, Dennis!
> Great costume and pose! I have a skull similar to yours - I call mine "the goblet of death" though. Helps keep the salespeople away from my desk at work.
> It's great seeing everyone's costumes - I had to work tonight and missed out on all the Halloween fun including Trick-or-Treat. Thanks for sharing!




Well, thanks for the compliment, Sugar. I'm happy someone liked my costume and has a cool mug like mine.

I'm currently having some tea in Yorick as I type this and I'm thinking about using him right through the rest of the year.

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 1, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> Pirates are hot.




Awww...thank you, dear! You made my day. *Grins and blushes*


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 1, 2007)

biodieselman said:


> Though we had hopes for giant pumpkins from our garden, this year we only got a 60-pounder and a 30-pounder. We carved the big one into a mad cannibal, "He Eats His Own!" and the smaller one into a brain feast for the big guy. The baby pumpkins (store bought) are fleeing the baaaad scene.
> 
> 
> Couldn't quite catch the sharpened utensils he's holding:
> ...



All hail the Pumpkin Patch King! :bow:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ava's first Halloween! 

View attachment 677052227207_0_ALB.jpg


View attachment 858022227207_0_BG.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 1, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ava's first Halloween!



awww She is soooo adorable!! She put a big smile on my face


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 1, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ava's first Halloween!



how INCREDIBLY adorable, ash! she is seriously just the cutest, i'm tellin' ya.


----------



## Risible (Nov 1, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ava's first Halloween!



She is one of the most adorable babies I've ever seen! Wow, is she a cutie! You should enter her in a contest.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 1, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ava's first Halloween!




Awww...what a cutie pie! 


Dennis


----------



## Moonchild (Nov 1, 2007)

I know it's not the same without all four, and I know we're in costume anyway so you can't see us, but I don't really feel comfortable posting a picture with my suitemates as well, so you just get me.


----------



## DJ_S (Nov 1, 2007)

> Moonchild I know it's not the same without all four, and I know we're in costume anyway so you can't see us, but I don't really feel comfortable posting a picture with my suitemates as well, so you just get me.




LOL!! Cool Dude!


----------



## DJ_S (Nov 1, 2007)

> BlondeAmbition Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biodieselman*
> 
> 
> ...


SO True! That's a mad scene!!





> fa_man_stan
> 
> Here is another picture of a pumpkin that was carved at the pumpin carving party we went to on Saturday. We just saw it tonight in a yard while trick-or-treating in East Highland.
> Attached Images


That's really Evil looking! Another mad carve!!

Awsome shot's guy's!


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Nov 1, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ava's first Halloween!



She looks like one of those dolls where the kid is an animal, except your baby is actually *cute as a bunny* and those dolls are just odd (I think I saw a lobster one of them once at a Dennys but I might have been drunk)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2007)

Halloween 07 with the girls..... and I wore my costume to my job at a children's dental office  

View attachment Halloween 07 2.JPG


View attachment witchy 1.JPG


View attachment witchy 2.JPG


----------



## boots (Nov 1, 2007)

T'Rina-MsXXL said:


> WHICH ONE ARE YOU???



The one with the green tie and the beard :O).


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Halloween 07 with the girls..... and I wore my costume to my job at a children's dental office



That's really cool!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 2, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ava's first Halloween!



Good lord she's cute!


----------



## Ivy (Nov 2, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *practice run here, this was taken an hour ago. 2moro im going to my 80s party so i will have full 80s make up too! yey! do u like my wig i did it myself! it started out as an abba wig lol!!
> 
> 
> OH! PS! im cyndi lauper
> ...



i love this!!! you look adorable!


----------



## Ivy (Nov 2, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Okay...I wasn't lucky enough to get to party with Ivy and the girls, WONDERFUL pics and I'm happy everyone had a blast.
> 
> Anyway, here I am at work today:
> 
> ...



you are too cute dennis!! and i LOVE your mug!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 2, 2007)

Why thank you, Ivy!

Yes, I had fun dressing up at the library. My co-worker and one of the circulation desk girls dressed up.

Everyone else was a party pooper. Oh well, their loss.

Have a great weekend, Ivy!

Hugs


Dennis


PS: Yorick says "hello"


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looky at me! I be a ninja from Naruto! Look at my kunai and my shuriken that I made myself! Whooooooo.... 

View attachment naruto2.jpg


----------



## biodieselman (Nov 2, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> ... and home grown even!





BlondeAmbition said:


> ... Pumpkin Patch King! :bow:





DJ_S said:


> ... That's a mad scene!!...
> 
> Awsome shot's guy's!



Thanks for all the kind words.:bow:

I'm still workin on growin a 500 pounder though.


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 3, 2007)

We had a Halloween dance for the kids we work with. Homemade witch finger cookies creepy punch and snacks and shaking our bootays.
Me in the office resting just before dance to begin.
Me and friend Niki comparing boobage she was beth from Dog the bounty hunter she wins!
Rith 

View attachment Witchy.jpg


View attachment Beth&Goth.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2007)

Ruffie said:


> We had a Halloween dance for the kids we work with. Homemade witch finger cookies creepy punch and snacks and shaking our bootays.
> Me in the office resting just before dance to begin.
> Me and friend Niki comparing boobage she was *beth from Dog the bounty hunter* she wins!
> Rith



Lol, what a great idea for a costume!

You both looked awesome


----------



## Missy9579 (Nov 3, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ava's first Halloween!



is that your daughter? Shes so cute!


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 4, 2007)

okay, first of all, let me say to everyone i may have not gotten to: great pictures and awwwesome costumes. gotta love halloween.

and secondly, i'm a little late to the party ... 
... but i promise to not be the first one to leave. 

here's pictures from some of the stuff i went to the weekend before the big 3-1.

um, the one in the store is at the torrid i work at. it was our big halloween event and we all had to dress up in the store's costumes. 
most of my pictures are from a cancer benefit halloween party that my one friend puts on each year ... always a really, reeeally great time and definitely a successful event.
and then a couple from a friend's party in the early hours of the morning (previous party didn't let out til about 2).

... i am _most _deeefinitely hanging onto *that* costume.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> okay, first of all, let me say to everyone i may have not gotten to: great pictures and awwwesome costumes. gotta love halloween.
> 
> and secondly, i'm a little late to the party ...
> ... but i promise to not be the first one to leave.
> ...



You know, living on a college campus, I get a little edgy and cynical around Halloween time: most of the males dress like either Rocky or in some ridiculous "pimp" costume and a vast, preponderant number of females...well...don't really dress in _anything_ in particular. Not only that, nobody really does a good job of it either; it's like going to a concert given by a Rolling Stones cover band where all they play is the schlock from the mid 70's. Except for an entire week.

So, needless to say, it brings a great joy to my heart to see a classic costume such as the "maid of indeterminate ethnicity" (usually French, I guess) executed so tastefully, playfully, and just plain stunningly! This is what Halloween, whatever merits it has as an actual holiday, is truly all about. :batting:


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> okay, first of all, let me say to everyone i may have not gotten to: great pictures and awwwesome costumes. gotta love halloween.
> 
> and secondly, i'm a little late to the party ...
> ... but i promise to not be the first one to leave.
> ...




Well, there a lot of things I could say here, haha. But, first, I'll go ahead and agree with ActionPif up there (as if that's going to take a whole lot of convincing), and second....umm, when you get time, my house really needs a good cleaning. That would be swell 

But no seriously, clearly I was at the wrong Halloween party. :doh:
As usual, you leave no one disappointed in the least.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 4, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> You know, living on a college campus, I get a little edgy and cynical around Halloween time: most of the males dress like either Rocky or in some ridiculous "pimp" costume and a vast, preponderant number of females...well...don't really dress in _anything_ in particular.



we had a girl at the benefit party who dressed in: a skintight nude colored tank top, and green lacey _see-thru_ panties... :huh:

that's it. nothing else. worse part of all, even beyond the get-up? and these were not my words: she has the body of a 10 year old girl that hasn't developed yet. or "12 year-old boy" was being thrown out a lot. you felt like a child molester just catching a glimpse of her. :doh:

but anyways, i had a chuckle when you so described that scenario. but that's a common thing with your posts... as illustrated ...



ActionPif said:


> Not only that, nobody really does a good job of it either; it's like going to a concert given by a Rolling Stones cover band where all they play is the schlock from the mid 70's. Except for an entire week.



... damn our lack of a rolling-around-and-laughing emoticon!!!



ActionPif said:


> So, needless to say, it brings a great joy to my heart to see a classic costume such as the "maid of indeterminate ethnicity" (usually French, I guess) executed so tastefully, playfully, and just plain stunningly! This is what Halloween, whatever merits it has as an actual holiday, is truly all about. :batting:



well now sir, let me just say how completely flattered i am! i definitely love halloween and the month of festivities that leads up to it! but most of all, spending a liiittle too much money on a costume to get the full effect each year is something i certainly pride myself on. thank you so much for the compliments!!! :blush: :wubu:



themadhatter said:


> Well, there a lot of things I could say here, haha. But, first, I'll go ahead and agree with ActionPif up there (as if that's going to take a whole lot of convincing), and second....umm, when you get time, my house really needs a good cleaning. That would be swell
> 
> But no seriously, clearly I was at the wrong Halloween party. :doh:
> As usual, you leave no one disappointed in the least.



you know ... if you were to review my resume as a french maid first ... you wouldn't want me near your house. if anything, i'm an awful french maid. my bedroom is in some sort of shambles over here ... but luckily once this maid strays from her computer, that should FINALLY be dealt with (let's say i should've been on the job for the past couple of weeks). but i digress.

i don't think there could ever be a wrong halloween party, but yes, there were excellent times to be had at the ones i attended! hahaha ... and thank you so much for the kind words at the end there! :wubu:


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 4, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ava's first Halloween!



OM-Fing-G!!!! That is the cutest baby EVER!!!!! 

I could eat her up with a spoon!

:eat1:


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Nov 5, 2007)

I finally got out of my S.A.D. Haze long enough to post this pic.




I was AUTUMN those are Silk Paper lantern flowers in my hair and the cover dress is made out of two discounted curtain panels I got for a few dollars each and though you can't tell from this pic they are both totally see through so I was wearing a very short black dress under them. I also had my skin sprayed copper and brass and as usual for the last 5 months my hair is Red red.
I got lots of compliments at the club we went to, too bad I got stood up as well.


----------



## lalatx (Nov 6, 2007)

So its not a costume but it was taken in downtown Austin on Halloween so it counts. 

View attachment meg and kev2 068.JPG


----------



## Ivy (Nov 6, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> okay, first of all, let me say to everyone i may have not gotten to: great pictures and awwwesome costumes. gotta love halloween.
> 
> and secondly, i'm a little late to the party ...
> ... but i promise to not be the first one to leave.
> ...



please have my babies.
ps. nice tits


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ava's first Halloween!



OMG, that has to be the cutest thing I've ever seen. Ava is an adorable little bunny.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 6, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> okay, first of all, let me say to everyone i may have not gotten to: great pictures and awwwesome costumes. gotta love halloween.
> 
> and secondly, i'm a little late to the party ...
> ... but i promise to not be the first one to leave.
> ...



Oh.... my... gosh...

I think I just saw Heaven for a moment!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 6, 2007)

T'Rina-MsXXL said:


> I finally got out of my S.A.D. Haze long enough to post this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow fantastic outfit, T'Rina! For me, most of the fun of Hallowe'en is making and seeing others home made costumes. That is where imagination comes in, and Im sad that most people now buy costumes. Im glad that most kids here still have home made costumes. Im sorry you were stood up, but great that you had a good night! I love your hair garland too!


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 6, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> You know, living on a college campus, I get a little edgy and cynical around Halloween time: most of the males dress like either Rocky or in some ridiculous "pimp" costume and a vast, preponderant number of females...well...don't really dress in _anything_ in particular. Not only that, nobody really does a good job of it either; it's like going to a concert given by a Rolling Stones cover band where all they play is the schlock from the mid 70's. Except for an entire week.


Your college blows.

On Halloween night here at UNCA, I saw a crusader (with chain mail), a cop, a samurai, Quailman, several anime characters, and I know two friends of mine were an ogre, and the Joker.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 6, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Your college blows.
> 
> On Halloween night here at UNCA, I saw a crusader (with chain mail), a cop, a samurai, Quailman, several anime characters, and I know two friends of mine were an ogre, and the Joker.



Ah, but have you ever been to Chapel Hill on Halloween? 
35,000 people on Franklin St., drunken spiderman stuck in a tree for hours, bonfires, the list goes on and on. It's not called Chapel Thrill for nothing.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 6, 2007)

Ivy said:


> please have my babies.
> ps. nice tits



mmm...mmm..mmmmmmmm...
now THERE'S a woman that knows a direct way into my pants. :wubu:

and you've sooo gotta deal on the babies.



bmann0413 said:


> Oh.... my... gosh...
> 
> I think I just saw Heaven for a moment!



*looks around bug-eyed, frantically* WHERE?! WHERE?! 

(thanks bmann!) :blush:


----------



## Outsidethebox (Nov 7, 2007)

I was "the green faery" but with a tribal twist. It was a brave costume, for me, because it was two pieces. Big poofy bellydance pants, a halter bra, and a sheer indian fabric thing over my shoulder to kinda cover the in between (I'd post a pic but I don't know how)

Honestly, I was really proud of myself not just for wearing it, but I was able to do a (simple) fire performance in it (including wings!) without going up in flames.


----------



## bexy (Nov 8, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ava's first Halloween!



*this is the cutest damn thing i have ever ever seen!!!!!!
*


----------



## lostNScad (Nov 9, 2007)

Me as Ron Burgundy....too bad I didn't wear any sex panther that night 

View attachment untitled.JPG


----------



## lostNScad (Nov 9, 2007)

Outsidethebox said:


> I was "the green faery" but with a tribal twist. It was a brave costume, for me, because it was two pieces. Big poofy bellydance pants, a halter bra, and a sheer indian fabric thing over my shoulder to kinda cover the in between (I'd post a pic but I don't know how)
> 
> Honestly, I was really proud of myself not just for wearing it, but I was able to do a (simple) fire performance in it (including wings!) without going up in flames.



Wow.....we who are timid salute you!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 9, 2007)

dammit, i forgot to take pictures of my costume. blast!


----------



## moniquessbbw (Nov 13, 2007)

I know this is a bit late but here is my costume pic. I was Pebbles.. 

View attachment KatBFL102710.jpg


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm a bit late too, but here's some crusty zombie goodness!


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 13, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> I'm a bit late too, but here's some crusty zombie goodness!



ooooh, that IS positively delicious. mmm, mmm...


----------

